# Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*

						Disney wird den finalen Trailer zu Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers heute Nacht veröffentlichen, was bedeutet, dass sich deutsche Zuschauer auf die frühen Morgenstunden einstellen müssen. Unterdessen hat Regisseur J.J. Abrams einen runden Abschluss der Skywalker-Saga versprochen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*


----------



## Nosi (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*

Genau, jetzt darf derjenige der den Untergang eingeleitet hat Starwars retten, hahaha.

Naja, jetzt kann er es wenigstens auch zu Ende bringen und Chewy und c3po auch noch sterben lassen


----------



## Captain-S (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*



Nosi schrieb:


> Genau, jetzt darf derjenige der den Untergang eingeleitet hat Starwars retten, hahaha.
> Naja, jetzt kann er es wenigstens auch zu Ende bringen und Chewy und c3po auch noch sterben lassen



Was für ein Blödsinn!
Rian Johnson war der schlechteste Star-Wars Regisseur bisher, er hat Episode 8 total versaut.
Abrams ist genial, ich bin jedenfalls optimistisch.


----------



## Nosi (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*



Captain-S schrieb:


> Was für ein Blödsinn!
> Rian Johnson war der schlechteste Star-Wars Regisseur bisher, er hat Episode 8 total versaut.
> Abrams ist genial, ich bin jedenfalls optimistisch.



Hab nie gesagt dass Episode 8 besser war, aber Abrams ist so ziemlich das Gegenteil von dem was ich "genial" bezeichnen würde


----------



## sunburst1988 (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*



Captain-S schrieb:


> Was für ein Blödsinn!
> Rian Johnson war der schlechteste Star-Wars Regisseur bisher, er hat Episode 8 total versaut.
> Abrams ist genial, ich bin jedenfalls optimistisch.



Beide sind nicht die beste Wahl gewesen. Allerdings hat Abrams keinerlei Ansatzmöglichkeiten für eine Fortsetzung gelassen.

Er hat Johnson einfach den Mist für die Füße geknallt und den Rest dann ihm überlassen.


----------



## Holindarn (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*

Bitte wie Abrams soll Star wars retten ?? Ich lach mich schlapp, das ist der überschätzteste Typ in der ganzen Branche, unfähig und keine will es sich eingestehen, echt traurig Holly´s Wood


----------



## Rollora (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*



Nosi schrieb:


> Genau, jetzt darf derjenige der den Untergang eingeleitet hat Starwars retten, hahaha.
> 
> Naja, jetzt kann er es wenigstens auch zu Ende bringen und Chewy und c3po auch noch sterben lassen



What? Warum sollen die sterben? Ford wollte lange schon raus...
Außerdem: derjenige der Star Wars gegen die Wand fuhr war Lucas selbst mit den grauenhaften Episode 1-3. Episode 7 war nicht mutug genug, aber hst wenigstens alt und neu zusammen gebracht. Wirklich mies war erst Episode 8 und Solo. Lichtblick war Rogue One.


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*



Nosi schrieb:


> Genau, jetzt darf derjenige der den Untergang eingeleitet hat Starwars retten, hahaha.



Der Untergang von Star Wars fing mit Episode 6 und den blöden Kuschelbären an.


----------



## facehugger (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*

Tja, in knapp 2 Monaten sind wir alle schlauer. Ich werd wohl in`s Kino gehen, allerdings mit keinen großen Erwartungen. Die Enttäuschung ist dann umso geringer. Letztens erst wieder "Das Imperium schlägt zurück" gesehn. Wohl der beste Film des Franchises und einer der wenigen Titel, wo die Fortsetzung besser wie das Original ist...

Gruß


----------



## Nosi (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*



Rollora schrieb:


> What? Warum sollen die sterben? Ford wollte lange schon raus...
> Außerdem: derjenige der Star Wars gegen die Wand fuhr war Lucas selbst mit den grauenhaften Episode 1-3. Episode 7 war nicht mutug genug, aber hst wenigstens alt und neu zusammen gebracht. Wirklich mies war erst Episode 8 und Solo. Lichtblick war Rogue One.



Auch wenn Epi1-3 nicht allerbesten Filme waren, so hatten sie doch eine Geschichte zu erzählen und haben das Universum nicht vergewaltigt

kein Vergleich zu dem wenn man zu verschiedenen Dumpfbacken sagt: macht mal 3 Filme mit Lichtschwerten und so


----------



## Phobos001 (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*

Ich verstehe nicht warum so viele etwas gegen J.J Abrams haben.
Jeder Regisseur hat seinen "Signature Move".
Bei ihm sind es halt die Lensflares, bei einem Michael Bay sind es die Explosionen.
Ich mag seine StarTrek Neuinterpretation, wobei das auch nur für Teil 1 und insbesondere den zweiten Teil gilt.
Benedict Cumberbatch als Khan war einer der besten Antagonisten der letzten 20 Jahre.
Er hat auch bei Episode 7 sehr vieles richtig gemacht,.
Er hat echte Sets benutzt, und CGI nur eingesetzt wenn es nötig war.
Er hat versucht Fanservice,seine Vision und die Vorgaben von Disney so gut es geht miteinander zu verknüpfen.
Das dort am Ende diverse Dinge nicht ganz aufgehen, oder der überkritischen Fanbase nicht gefallen war abzusehen.
Der größte Fehler der Verantwortlichen war ihn nicht auch Teil 8 machen zu lassen.
Er hatte sein Script für alle drei Teile, mit Rückendeckung der alten SW Darsteller, von Ford bis hin zu Hamill.
Letzterer hat immer wieder betont das er von Abrams Script angetan war, und er Rian Johnson als Fehlgriff sieht, völlig zurecht wie man am Ende sehen konnte.

Ich kann bis heute nicht verstehen wie man Rian Johnson für Teil 8 engagieren konnte, da dieser laut eigener Aussage nie etwas mit StarWars anfangen konnte, und die Vorgänger zum Teil noch nicht mal gesehen hatte.
Das muss Disney angekreidet werden, und nicht J.J Abrams.
Dieser darf den Karren jetzt irgendwie aus dem Dreck ziehen, und den Bockmist den Johnson veranstaltet hat zu einem versöhnlichen Ende bringen, wofür ihn die Hardliner der Fanbase (mal wieder) zerreißen werden.

Und dabei hat Disney mit Rouge One eigentlich einen riesen Schritt nach vorne gemacht.
Solo war vielleicht kein guter StarWars, aber dafür ein sehr unterhaltsamer Abenteuerfilm.
Ron Howard hat schon oft genug bewiesen das er solchem Stoff gut rüber bringen kann.
Alden Ehrenreichs Verkörperung von Han Solo wird generell viel zu wenig gewürdigt, das hat dieser wirklich gut gemacht.
Mimik,Gestik und die ganzen kleinen Dinge hat er wahnsinnig gut rüber gebracht.
Aber sowas sehen die "Fans" leider nicht, lieber wird wild auf allem rumgehauen was mit der neuen Trilogie zu tun hat.

Auch den permanenten Hass gegen Abrams kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Man muss seinen Stil nicht mögen, aber das ist kein Grund für dieses unsägliche gehate.

Filme von Werner Herzog werden von Kritikern auch immer gefeiert, obwohl ich dessen Stil auch nicht mag.
Deswegen spreche ich diesem Mann aber nicht die Qualität seiner Werke ab.


Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Untergang von Star Wars fing mit Episode 6 und den blöden Kuschelbären an.


Das ist für mich immer noch der beste Teil.
Und wären die Ewoks so unbeliebt gewesen, hätte man nicht noch zwei zusätzliche Filme mit ihnen gedreht


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*

"[so viele] Fragen wie möglich zu beantworten"

=> "WIESO???"





Nosi schrieb:


> Genau, jetzt darf derjenige der den Untergang eingeleitet hat Starwars retten, hahaha.



Der Untergang wurde spätesten 1999, eher 1997 eingeleitet. (Was nicht heißen soll, das vorher als glänzend war – aber insgesamt ging es eher bergauf.)




Phobos001 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum so viele etwas gegen J.J Abrams haben.
> Jeder Regisseur hat seinen "Signature Move".
> Bei ihm sind es halt die Lensflares, bei einem Michael Bay sind es die Explosionen.
> Ich mag seine StarTrek Neuinterpretation, wobei das auch nur für Teil 1 und insbesondere den zweiten Teil gilt.
> ...



Viele der Fehler von Episode 8 gingen sicherlich auch auf Disney zurück, während es an der eigentlichen Regie-Arbeit nur die Lensflares auszusetzen gab. Abrams war aber nicht nur Redakteur, sondern auch Produzent und Drehbuchautor. Genauer: Einer von drei Autoren und ich glaube nicht, dass Lawrence Kasdan (Episode V, Episode VI) für diverse fragwürdige Entscheidungen verantwortlich zeichnet. Adams hat sich vor das gesamte Projekt gestellt, anstatt die Fehler anderer zu korrigieren oder aufzuzeigen – anzunehmen ist, dass er sie nicht als Fehler erkannt oder sogar aktiv vorangetragen hat. Wer auf diese Art einen schlechten Abklatsch einer Legende produziert, muss sich über negative Vergleiche nicht wundern; da braucht es gar keine Hardcore-Fans für. Umgekehrt hat Gareth Edwards mit Rogue One bewiesen, dass auch unter Disney Star Wars Filme machbar sind, die gut ankommen. Abrams dagegen fuhr aus Fan-Sicht die beiden größten Sci-Fi-Franchises überhaupt direkt nacheinander an die Wand. Beide Male mit uninspiriertes Remakes, die dem Original in Stil und Tiefe nicht gerecht wurden. Verständlich, dass Fans keine große Hoffnung in ihn stecken, wenn es um einen Film geht, der den alten Stil zurückbringen und mit neuem, frischen Inhalt wiederbeleben soll. Weder das eine noch das andere zählt zu Abrams bisherigen Stärken.

P.S.: Cumberbatch war trotzdem die richtige Wahl. Dafür brauchte es aber kein Regie-Genie. Die Vorlage war/ist der zweitrenomierteste Sci-Fi-Antagonist in der gesamten Kinowelt mit den Eckmerkmalen "schon immer allen (intellektuell) Überlegen", "weiß das auch", "kompromisslos", "unkonventionell" sowie "soziopathisch". Cumberbatch hatte van Gogh, Sherlock sowie Smaug unterm Gürtel und war parallel als Turing gecastet (inhaltlich hatte er schon vorher in Dokus zu dem gearbeitet. Und nebenbei mehrfach mit/als Erzähler für Hawking). Ihn als Khan zu nehmen war das 1x1 des Typecasting. (Gilt auch für seine spätere Rolle als der-andere-Disney-Khan. Oder Dr. Strange. Oder Edision. Wikipedia listet ihn auch noch als Dante und als Assange, wobei die Überlegenheit letzteren im Gegensatz zum Rest der Liste wohl mehr eingebildet denn angeboren ist. )


----------



## RyzA (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Abrams dagegen fuhr aus Fan-Sicht die beiden größten Sci-Fi-Franchises überhaupt direkt nacheinander an die Wand. Beide Male mit uninspiriertes Remakes, die dem Original in Stil und Tiefe nicht gerecht wurden. Verständlich, dass Fans keine große Hoffnung in ihn stecken, wenn es um einen Film geht, der den alten Stil zurückbringen und mit neuem, frischen Inhalt wiederbeleben soll. Weder das eine noch das andere zählt zu Abrams bisherigen Stärken.


Wobei ich finde (entgegen vieler Fanmeinungen), dass ihm die neuen Star Trek Filme eigentlich ganz gut gelungen sind.



> P.S.: Cumberbatch war trotzdem die richtige Wahl. Dafür brauchte es aber kein Regie-Genie. Die Vorlage war/ist der zweitrenomierteste Sci-Fi-Antagonist in der gesamten Kinowelt mit den Eckmerkmalen "schon immer allen (intellektuell) Überlegen", "weiß das auch", "kompromisslos", "unkonventionell" sowie "soziopathisch". Cumberbatch hatte van Gogh, Sherlock sowie Smaug unterm Gürtel und war parallel als Turing gecastet (inhaltlich hatte er schon vorher in Dokus zu dem gearbeitet. Und nebenbei mehrfach mit/als Erzähler für Hawking). Ihn als Khan zu nehmen war das 1x1 des Typecasting. (Gilt auch für seine spätere Rolle als der-andere-Disney-Khan. Oder Dr. Strange. Oder Edision. Wikipedia listet ihn auch noch als Dante und als Assange, wobei die Überlegenheit letzteren im Gegensatz zum Rest der Liste wohl mehr eingebildet denn angeboren ist. )


Solche Rollen sind ihm auf den Leib geschnitten.


----------



## sandworm (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*



Captain-S schrieb:


> Was für ein Blödsinn!
> Rian Johnson war der schlechteste Star-Wars Regisseur bisher, er hat Episode 8 total versaut.
> Abrams ist genial, ich bin jedenfalls optimistisch.



Abrams ist genial!  Der war gut, da ist mir vorhin vor lachen fast die Milch aus der Nase geschossen.

Aber bei Rian Johnson gebe ich dir recht schlechter geht nimmer. (Allein schon die Szene wo Luke die grüne Milch von den Zitzen der Thala-Sirene trinkt grenzt an Vergewaltigung und sollte zensiert werden bzw. Rian Johnson sollte dafür inhaftiert werden)


----------



## Mahoy (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*

Tja, von Müll über Riesenmüll zurück zum Müll. Das wird Star Wars retten. Ganz bestimmt.


----------



## weed93 (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*

star wars meme des jahres drekcsfilem das origianl ist auch nicht gut gealtert son müll


----------



## Captain-S (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*



weed93 schrieb:


> star wars meme des jahres drekcsfilem das origianl ist auch nicht gut gealtert son müll


Lern erst mal schreiben, du Vollpfosten!


----------



## derneuemann (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*

Ich verstehe manche Kommentare nicht. Man kann es mögen, oder eben nicht. Aber Müll ist etwas anderes.

Für mich hat JJ Abrams weder bei Star Trek, noch bei Star Wars etwas falsch gemacht und ich bin seit mittlerweile 24Jahren etwa Star Wars und Star Trek Fan (etwa seit meinem 12. Lebensjahr). Also für mich sind die alten Filme und Serien immer noch Weltklasse.
Dennoch finde ich die neuen nicht schlecht, eher ganz im Gegenteil! 

Ich freue mich auf Star Wars Episode 9. Bin auch schon gespannt wie sich in den nächsten Jahren sich dann neue Star Wars Filme schlagen, ohne Skywalker´s.


----------



## Captain-S (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*

@Phobos001
Ich kann deinen Ausführungen voll zustimmen.
Endlich mal jemand der versteht was gute Regiearbeit ausmacht.
Abrams hat das bei Star Trek und Episode 7 richtig gut gemacht.

Wenn ich wie bei Episode 8 von Rian Johnson ständig auf die Uhr schaue dann ist das kein Star Wars Film,
da läuft dann etwas total falsch.
Da hätte man auch gleich Uwe Boll für die Regie engagieren können.


----------



## purzelpaule (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*

Meiner Meinung nach wird auf Episode 7 so sehr drauf rumgeritten, weil Episode 8 so ein Desaster war. Ich denke wenn er auch EP8 gemacht hätte würde 7 in einem besseren Licht da stehen, weil es sich dann zusammengefügt hätte. Episode 8 war die reinste seelische Vergewaltigung und ein Schlag in das Gesicht eines jeden Star Wars-Fans. Ich hoffe inständig das Abrams das irgendwie kitten kann und EP9 noch die Kurve bekommt. 

Ich finde nicht einmal die Episoden 1 -3 so schlecht wie sie gemacht werden. Bis auf ein paar Ungereimtheiten wir doch die Geschichte zur "Entstehung" von Darth Vader gut erzählt. Selbst Jaja Binks finde ich ganz ok. Gehört doch irgendwie dazu, dass jede Trilogie eine "Trottelfigur" hat. EP 1-3 Jaja Binks.... EP 4-6 C3PO (lieb gemeint) ... und leider seit EP8 Luke (die schlechteste Wahl zur Trottelfigur, aber leider so von Johnson so gemacht).

Allerdings ist mittlerweile mein Lieblings Star Wars Rouge One.


----------



## compisucher (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*

Rogue One finde ich auch sehr gut!

In Summe kann ich eigentlich als Fan des StarWars Universums (nicht nur die Filme!) nicht großartig Negatives selbst über den auch hier oft kritisierten Teil 8 sagen.
Auch der hat mir in Summe gefallen.
Was ist denn an Teil 8 so schlecht???

Ist bei uns schon fast ein vorweihnachtliches Ritual geworden. 
Mit den Kindern ok, Teenagern sich für ein paar Stunden in eine andere, abenteuerliche Welt im Kino entführen zu lassen.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*



compisucher schrieb:


> Was ist denn an Teil 8 so schlecht???



Die Sache mit dem Code Knacker ist vollkommen überflüssig. Die ganze Story ist irgenwie für den Eimer.
Wieso fliegen die Schiffe der ersten Ordnung immer hinterher und feuern? Wieso machen sie nicht einen Sprung, setzen sich vor den Schiffen des Widerstandes und knallen sie ab? Dann wäre der Film in 5 Minuten zu Ende gewesen.
Die Charaktere entwickeln sich nicht weiter. Kylo ist immer noch ein verzogener Junge und macht den Chef der ersten Ordnung überall lächerlich.
Und zu Yoda sage ich lieber nichts. 

Trotzdem freue ich mich auf den neunten Teil und werde mit der ganzen Familie ins Kino gehen.


----------



## compisucher (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Trotzdem freue ich mich auf den neunten Teil und werde mit der ganzen Familie ins Kino gehen.



Siehste 

Zur Kritik: 

Es ist eben ein Märchen, genau wie die freifallenden Bomben im Weltraum 

Hat sich ja auch noch keiner darüber aufgeregt, dass X-Wing und Tie Kurven im Weltall fliegen können...


----------



## Mahoy (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*



compisucher schrieb:


> Hat sich ja auch noch keiner darüber aufgeregt, dass X-Wing und Tie Kurven im Weltall fliegen können...



Es spricht ja physikalisch auch überhaupt nichts dagegen, dass sie es _können_.
Und von der Effizienz her ist es sogar sinnvoll, Kurven zu fliegen, statt abzubremsen und in die Gegenrichtung neu zu beschleunigen. 
Das Einzige, was Star Wars und Co. noch nicht begriffen haben ist, dass man im Weltraum keine Kurve fliegen muss, um beispielsweise jemanden unter Beschuss zu nehmen, der hinter einem fliegt. Dafür würde es genügen, den Jäger einfach mittels der Manövrierdüsen umzudrehen.

Aber das Problem bei den neuen Filmen ist tatsächlich nicht die Physik, weder die reale noch die innerhalb des SW-Universum (obwohl man da bei Episode 8 wirklich sehr, sehr stark sein musste, um nicht in Schreikrämpfe auszubrechen). Das Problem sind die Story, die Charaktere, die Inszenierung und die komplett verkackte Dramaturgie.

Ich will es keinem verbieten, die Fortsetzungen trotzdem zu mögen und ich werde auch keinen für doof erklären, der sie mag - erwarte aber im Gegenzug, dass meine Meinung respektiert und nicht als grundloses Bashing abgetan wird.

#NotMyStarWars


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*



compisucher schrieb:


> Hat sich ja auch noch keiner darüber aufgeregt, dass X-Wing und Tie Kurven im Weltall fliegen können...



Du kannst dich auch umdrehen und nach hinten feuern ohne eine Kurve fliegen zu müssen.
Kurven sehen aber besser aus. 
Und Geräusche im Weltraum? Na ja. 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und von der Effizienz her ist es sogar sinnvoll, Kurven zu fliegen, statt abzubremsen und in die Gegenrichtung neu zu beschleunigen.



Wieso abbremsen und beschleunigen?
Einfach umdrehen und fertig.


----------



## compisucher (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Es spricht ja physikalisch auch überhaupt nichts dagegen, dass sie es _können_.


Nein, es ist physikalisch eben nicht möglich, zumindest mit den dargestellten Raumschiffen.

Du lieferst selbst das Argument weiter unten.

Im Weltall ohne Luftreibungsverluste kann man Kursänderungen nur durch Gegenschub erzeugen, sprich für eine Kurve (z. B. eines X-Wing um einen Imperialen Kreuzer herum) müsste der X-Wing quasi rückwärts fliegen und stets auf der Vektorlinie eines Kreises mehr Schub erzeugen, als er Initial mit seinem Impuls beim Anflug hatte.
Gut Treibstoffverbrauch scheint bei StarWars kein Thema zu sein aber letztlich bedeutet jeder Winkelgrad rechnerisch auf "0" abbremsen und gleichzeitig auf "100" beschleunigen.

Selbst wenn die StarWars Schiffe unendlich viel Treibstoff hätten, ist die filmische Darstellung grottenfalsch.
Die richtige Darstellung wäre ein Raumschiff mit vorne ebenso großen Haupttriebwerken wie hinten und eine Körperbewegung ähnlich eines Rallyautos, dass um die Kurve slided.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*



compisucher schrieb:


> Im Weltall ohne Luftreibungsverluste kann man Kursänderungen nur durch Gegenschub erzeugen, sprich für eine Kurve (z. B. eines X-Wing um einen Imperialen Kreuzer herum) müsste der X-Wing quasi rückwärts fliegen und stets auf der Vektorlinie eines Kreises mehr Schub erzeugen, als er Initial mit seinem Impuls beim Anflug hatte.



Eben. Impulserhaltung.
Daher fand ich damals auch Battlestar Galactica so interessant.
Wenn ein Zylonen Jäger eine Viper angegriffen hat, hat die Viper keine Kurve geflogen sondern sie hat sich einfach umgedreht und das Feuer eröffnet.
Also Triebwerk abschalten, Manövriertriebwerke eingeschaltet, umgedreht und fertig.
Durch die Impulserhaltung fliegt die Viper ja immer noch "vorwärts".


----------



## compisucher (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*

Oder der Starfury von Babylon 5 macht es auch halbwegs richtig...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*

"Kurve fliegen" und "abbremsen und in neue Richtung beschleunigen" sind bei begrenzter Triebwerksleistung ein und dasselbe. Eine Kurve stellt eine kontinuierliche Abnahme der Geschwindigkeit in der ursprünglichen Richtung und eine kontinuierliche Beschleunigung in Richtung der neuen Richtung dar. Selbst das in-die-Kurve-legen kann man so erklären, denn so wirkt die Beschleunigung für die Crew "nach unten" und man muss entsprechend starke Manövrierdüsen nur auf einer Seite des Schiffes installieren. Zwar müssten die Schiffe dann eigentlich quer zu ihrer Längsachse stärker in die ursprüngliche Richtung driften, aber ohne Fixpunkte kann man das in den Filmen nicht beurteilen.

Sehr viel berechtigtere Fragen in den meisten Sci-Fi-Universen einschließlich Star Wars wären: Wieso dreht man über Flügel ab? Das ist ein Manöver um in einer Athmosphäre Höhe zu verlieren, aber nicht zu viel Geschwindigkeit aufzubauen. Wieso legt man sich oft nur leicht in Kurven? Das ist in Flugzeugen und Achterbahnen ein Kompromiss aus Flieh- und Schwerkraft im Kurvenflug. Und warum haben fast alle Schiffe riesige Triebwerke am Heck, aber keine sichtbaren an der Unterseite, wenn sie doch 95 Prozent der Manöver mit Schub "nach unten" fliegen?
(Bonuspunkte für Star Wars: Imperiales Kleinzeug hatte ursprünglich gar keine sichtbaren Triebwerke und die kleineren Rebellenschiffe zeigten nur bei Hyperraumflügen große Aktivität. Dieser durch mangelnde Tricktechnik bedingte Realismus ist seit der SE aber verschwunden.)

All diese Aspekte haben aber eins gemeinsam: Sie sind seit dem ersten Film Teil der Darstellung. Gute Sci-Fi erfindet eine reihe technischer Unterschiede zu unserer Realität und folgt dann den logischen Regeln innerhalb dieses Universums. Wütend werden die Fans, wenn man etablierten Canon aufbricht und auf einmal alles möglich oder unmöglich wird.


----------



## compisucher (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*

Na ja, der Canon wurde ja nicht aufgebrochen, sondern alle die subtilen G und N und sonstwas Canons von Disney in eine große Kiste geschmissen.

Da könnte man George Lukas den Vorwurf machen, dass er alles wegen des schnöden Mammons verscherbelt hat, aber nicht zwangsweise Disney, die ja ein gewinnorientierter Konzern sind.

Das es dann so kommt, wie es gekommen ist, war ja zu erwarten, wobei soooo schlecht die einzelnen Filme nicht sind.

Nostalgie gegenüber den ersten drei Teilen spielt hier auch eine große Rolle und dass die meisten Zuschauer von damals kleine Kinder mit großer Fantasie waren und heute Erwachsene, die alles danach als albern empfinden.

Ich lasse mich mit 54 Lenzen immer noch gerne verzaubern - Canon hin oder her, der ist mir erst mal wurscht.

Es sind letztlich immer noch Märchenfilme und das Festhalten an dogmatischen Regeln für schlichte Popcpornunterhaltung halte ich für dezent übertrieben.


----------



## Mahoy (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*



compisucher schrieb:


> Nein, es ist physikalisch eben nicht möglich, zumindest mit den dargestellten Raumschiffen.



Gut, was *dargestellt* wird, ist ja wieder ein ganz anderes Thema. Augenscheinlich haben X-Wings und TIEs nur Haupttriebwerke, können also weder Kurven noch irgend etwas anderes fliegen, sondern nur stur geradeaus. Allerdings steht auch in den offiziellen Beschreibungen, dass sie über Manövrierdüsen verfügen.



> Im Weltall ohne Luftreibungsverluste kann man Kursänderungen nur durch Gegenschub erzeugen, sprich für eine Kurve (z. B. eines X-Wing um einen Imperialen Kreuzer herum) müsste der X-Wing quasi rückwärts fliegen und stets auf der Vektorlinie eines Kreises mehr Schub erzeugen, als er Initial mit seinem Impuls beim Anflug hatte.
> 
> Gut Treibstoffverbrauch scheint bei StarWars kein Thema zu sein aber letztlich bedeutet jeder Winkelgrad rechnerisch auf "0" abbremsen und gleichzeitig auf "100" beschleunigen.



Enge Kurven sind in der Tat ineffizient, das hat aber hauptsächlich mit dem weiteren Logikfehler dramaturgischem Kompromiss zu tun, dass in Star Wars und Co. im All alles auf Spuckweite stattfindet.

Ansonsten gilt aber auch im Vakuum: Wenn ich einen Vektorimpuls habe und füge auf einer gedachten Ebene einen Impuls von 90° mittels Manövriertriebwerken hinzu, geht der ursprüngliche Impuls *nicht* verloren.
Kurven haben den Vorteil, dass der Energieeinsatz skalierbar ist und damit tendenziell effizienter als Energie/Treibstoff aufzuwenden, um negativ zu beschleunigen und dann noch einmal die selbe Energie aufzuwenden, um entlang der bereits zurückgelegten Bahn zurückzufliegen. Meistens will man ja nicht komplett zurück, sondern lediglich die Flugbahn variieren, um ein schwereres Ziel zu bieten und sich selbst in eine günstige Feuerposition zu bringen. Dafür braucht man das komplette Arsenal an Manövern, denn wer auf einem Vektor bleibt, bewegt sich vorhersehbar und ist schneller tot, als wenn man Witze über Lord Helmchen macht.
Nur die unter Beschleunigung erzwungene volle Kreisbahn erfordert die selbe Energie (falls nicht noch nutzbare Massen im Spiel sind).



> Die richtige Darstellung wäre ein Raumschiff mit vorne ebenso großen Haupttriebwerken wie hinten und eine Körperbewegung ähnlich eines Rallyautos, dass um die Kurve slided.



Ideal wären Raumschiffe mit mehreren Triebwerken, die um den Korpus herum angeordnet sind und - ggf. schwenkbar - in jede Richtung Schub generieren können.
Was dem noch am nächsten kommt, sind beispielsweise die Starfury aus "Babylon 5". [EDIT: Du warst schneller. ]

Generell sind Dogfights im All zwar hochspannend, aber totaler Käse. Strahlen und Lenkwaffen sind immer wirksamer, schneller und/oder manövrierfähiger als jeder Jäger/Bomber und im Gegensatz zur Erdatmosphäre gibt es keinen Horizont, keine Wolken und keinen Sicht-/Radarschatten, mit deren Hilfe man sich anpirschen kann. Jedes Großraumschiff könnte komplette Staffeln auf zigtausende Kilometer Entfernung aus dem Weltraum pflücken, bevor die auch nur einen Schuss abgeben können - und bräuchte dazu noch nicht einmal sonderlich viel Bewaffnung.


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*

Bei BSG z.B.  hat man auf reelle Flugphysik geachtet.

Aber mal ganz ehrlich: mir ist das bei SW schnurz-piep-egal.
Das ist ein modernes Weltraum-Märchen mit SciFi Elementen. Mehr auch nicht.


----------



## facehugger (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*



RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei ich finde (entgegen vieler Fanmeinungen), dass ihm die neuen Star Trek Filme eigentlich ganz gut gelungen sind.


Seh ich ähnlich, zumindest bei den beiden ersten Filmen bin ich gut gelaunt  und bestens unterhalten aus dem Kino raus. Allein die üblichen "Zickereien" zwischen Pille, Kirk und Spock haben (für mich) die Streifen sehenswert gemacht...

Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich lasse mich mit 54 Lenzen immer noch gerne verzaubern - Canon hin oder her, der ist mir erst mal wurscht.
> 
> Es sind letztlich immer noch Märchenfilme und das Festhalten an dogmatischen Regeln für schlichte Popcpornunterhaltung halte ich für dezent übertrieben.



Ich mag auch unterhaltsame Filme. Aber wenn sie nicht in einem Star-Wars-Regelwerk spielen und keinen Star-Wars-Stil haben sollen, sollten sie dann einen "Star Wars"-Titel tragen? 




Mahoy schrieb:


> Generell sind Dogfights im All zwar hochspannend, aber totaler Käse. Strahlen und Lenkwaffen sind immer wirksamer, schneller und/oder manövrierfähiger als jeder Jäger/Bomber und im Gegensatz zur Erdatmosphäre gibt es keinen Horizont, keine Wolken und keinen Sicht-/Radarschatten, mit deren Hilfe man sich anpirschen kann. Jedes Großraumschiff könnte komplette Staffeln auf zigtausende Kilometer Entfernung aus dem Weltraum pflücken, bevor die auch nur einen Schuss abgeben können - und bräuchte dazu noch nicht einmal sonderlich viel Bewaffnung.



Hey: Im Schatten von Monden kann man sich anschleichen!
Ansonsten ist Computer-Technik in Star Wars sehr rückständig und auch Sensoren scheinen eine beschränkte Reichweite zu haben. Sämtliche Waffen müssen von Hand gerichtet werden und Lenkflugkörper spielen mangels Manövrierbarkeit nur gegen Großkampfschiffe eine Rolle. Somit haben Ausweichmanöver eine hohe Erfolgschance; BYS-Kämpfe dagegen nicht. Der durchschnittliche Sternenzerstörer ist (im Gegensatz zu modifizierten Schmugglerschiffen) nicht einmal in der Lage, schnell von A nach B zu fliegen, weil er mangels Rechenleistung/Kartenmaterial/Steuerungsgenauigkeit/Navigationspräzision einen großen Bogen um Masseansammlungen und/oder Zwischenstopps machen muss.


----------



## compisucher (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich mag auch unterhaltsame Filme. Aber wenn sie nicht in einem Star-Wars-Regelwerk spielen und keinen Star-Wars-Stil haben sollen, sollten sie dann einen "Star Wars"-Titel tragen?



Nun, dem ursprünglichen Regelwerk vs. StarWars Titel kann ich als Argument etwas abgewinnen.
Ich finde z. B. die auffüllende Zeichentrick Serie Clone Wars  super (alles auf DVD/BlueRay - konkret habe ich eigentlich alles, was nur entfernt mit SW zu tun hat irgendwie archiviert ))

Die müssen für mich nicht zwangsweise SW davor tragen, Clone Wars reicht mir.

Den Star Wars Stil erkenne ich eigentlich bei allen Hauptfilmen und Derivaten, weiss jetzt nicht ganz genau,was du damit meinst, Thorsten.

Für meine Begriffe spielt letztlich alles in der weit,weit entfernten Galaxie mit den üblichen Protagonisten bzw. Gruppierungen.

Hier nun aber wieder zum Canon:

Die Überlichttechnologie schein im SW Universum an feste Sternenrouten gekoppelt zu sein, alles daneben schaffen eigentlich nur verbotene Schmugglerschiffe - warum auch immer.

Auch wenn es nirgendwo exakt erklärt wird, scheint der ÜP-Antrieb wohl ein eine Art Wurmlochantrieb zu sein, der nur an bestimmten Eintritts und Austrittspunkten regulär möglich ist.

Gibt ja vom Fandom die exakten Sternenkarten incl. Routen dazu:
Star Wars Galaxy Map – Explore the Galaxy Far, Far Away


----------



## Mahoy (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Hey: Im Schatten von Monden kann man sich anschleichen!



Man muss nur immer einen passenden Mond zur Hand haben. 
Und dann verlässt man den Sicht-/Radarschatten des jeweiligen natürlichen Raumobjekts, wird umgehend (über optische Ortung in Lichtgeschwindigkeit, über Radar mit doppelter Signallaufzeit) erfasst und von einem raumschiffgestützten Großlaser verdampft ...



> Ansonsten ist Computer-Technik in Star Wars sehr rückständig und auch Sensoren scheinen eine beschränkte Reichweite zu haben.



Die Technik in SW ist immer so entwickelt und effektiv, wie's gerade kommod ist. Es gibt KI und die Handelsföderation konnte komplette Drohnenarmeen (Raumjäger, Infanterie) zentral steuern - aber wenn im nächsten Augenblick jemand 'nen Abakus zückt, darf man sich auch nicht wundern.

Man sollte aber natürlich auch nicht vergessen, dass Star Wars ursprünglich ein Produkt der 1970er Jahre ist, als Computertechnik noch in den Kinderschuhen steckte. Man kann das zwar in späteren Iterationen etwas anpassen, aber Manches eben nicht, ohne dass Widersprüche auftreten. 
Ich habe in den letzten Jahren mal wieder in ein paar der Star-Wars-Romane der 90er reingelesen, und schon die wirken inzwischen technisch sehr retro, obwohl sie ein paar Dinge eingeführt haben, an die 1977 noch gar nicht zu denken war.


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Technik in SW ist immer so entwickelt und effektiv, wie's gerade kommod ist. Es gibt KI und die Handelsföderation konnte komplette Drohnenarmeen (Raumjäger, Infanterie) zentral steuern - aber wenn im nächsten Augenblick jemand 'nen Abakus zückt, darf man sich auch nicht wundern.



So richtig verstanden habe ich das aber trotzdem nicht.
Es gab das Kontrollschiff in der Umlaufbahn.
Wie kann aber ein einziges schiff alle Drohnen auf dem Planeten kontrollieren? Kommunikation kann man nur aufrecht erhalten, wenn nichts dazwischen ist.
Und wieso sind die Drohnen nicht in der Lage selbstständig zu agieren? Sollte doch technisch kein Problem sein.


----------



## Mahoy (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*



Threshold schrieb:


> So richtig verstanden habe ich das aber trotzdem nicht.
> Es gab das Kontrollschiff in der Umlaufbahn.
> Wie kann aber ein einziges schiff alle Drohnen auf dem Planeten kontrollieren? Kommunikation kann man nur aufrecht erhalten, wenn nichts dazwischen ist.
> Und wieso sind die Drohnen nicht in der Lage selbstständig zu agieren? Sollte doch technisch kein Problem sein.



That's not the point!
Entscheidend für diese Konstellation war, dass Klein-Vader ein zentrales Kontrollzentrum hat, welches er heroisch ausschalten kann, um damit den Tag zu retten.

Realistisch betrachtet kann es natürlich Relaissatelliten gegeben haben, die einfach nicht thematisiert wurden - das interessiert den Star-Wars-Zuschauer ja auch gar nicht.
Und die Kampfdroiden der Föderation hatten womöglich keine (nennenswerte) eigene Intelligenz, weil sie dann billiger zu produzieren und zu warten sind.


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Entscheidend für diese Konstellation war, dass Klein-Vader ein zentrales Kontrollzentrum hat, welches er heroisch ausschalten kann, um damit den Tag zu retten.



Das ist klar. Er hat den Jäger nicht mal selbst gestartet. Ein Autopilot hat das gemacht. Wieso auch immer.


----------



## compisucher (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und die Kampfdroiden der Föderation hatten womöglich keine (nennenswerte) eigene Intelligenz, weil sie dann billiger zu produzieren und zu warten sind.



ALLE Kampfdroiden im (erweiterten) SW Universum sind/waren nicht die Hellsten unter der Sonne...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*



compisucher schrieb:


> Hier nun aber wieder zum Canon:
> 
> Die Überlichttechnologie schein im SW Universum an feste Sternenrouten gekoppelt zu sein, alles daneben schaffen eigentlich nur verbotene Schmugglerschiffe - warum auch immer.
> 
> ...



Genaue Erklärungen fehlen, aber auf alle Fälle spielen real existierende Objekte (zumindest ab einer gewissen Größe) eine Rolle im Hyperraum. Das heißt man kann nicht auf die andere Seiten von Planeten fliegen, sondern muss einen Kurs drum herum wählen. Im EU wirkte sich auch Schwerkraft ganz normal aus, sodass es letztlich keinen Unterschied zum Star Trekschen Warpantrieb gibt – nur das Star-Wars-Schiffe eine geringere Schildleistung haben und ihre Panzerung nicht im Reiseflug verschleißen wollen und das es im Star-Wars-Universum weder Überlicht-Sensoren für den Einsatz während des Hyperraumfluges gibt noch weit verbreitet Navigationscomputer, die komplexe Routen planen könnten. Es kann trotzdem jedes Hyperraumfähige Schiff überall mit Hyperraum-Geschwindigkeit fliegen, aber abseits der ausgewiesenen Routen macht man das auf eigene Faust und hat dann mit einem 08/15-Frachter gute Chancen, lange vor Erreichen des Ziels an einem Himmelskörper atomisiert zu werden. Das Militär ist etwas besser ausgestattet, aber auch die Astromech-Droiden in X-Wings reichen nur für kurze Sprünge oder einfach strukturierte Raumbereiche. Für lange Strecken nutzt man Mutterschiffe, von einer stationären Basis vorberechnete Kurse oder braucht halt ewig für den Weg nach Dagobah, weil man immer wieder anhalten und sich neu orientieren muss.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Man muss nur immer einen passenden Mond zur Hand haben.
> Und dann verlässt man den Sicht-/Radarschatten des jeweiligen natürlichen Raumobjekts, wird umgehend (über optische Ortung in Lichtgeschwindigkeit, über Radar mit doppelter Signallaufzeit) erfasst und von einem raumschiffgestützten Großlaser verdampft ...
> 
> 
> ...



Die KI war schon in den ersten Star Wars relativ weit entwickelt – C3PO, R2D2 sind KIs. Die in-Universe älteren Drohnen aus den Prequels waren auch nicht schlauer, wenn auch wesentlich beweglicher (einer von deren großen Fehlern in Episode 1). Zielgenauer als die manuell gerichteten Turbolaser aus 4-6 (& später) sind die aber auch nicht. Warum es so viel einfacher ist, einen humanoiden Roboter zu bauen als ein galaktisches Navigationssystem wird nie erklärt. Immerhin gelten wirklich exakte Gravitations- und Bewegungsberechnungen für Systeme mit nur einigen dutzend Körpern auch heute noch als schwierig und in Star Wars fliegt man mal eben durch eine halbe Galaxie, muss also die Bewegungen von und Einflüsse durch dutzende Millionen von Sonnensystemen berücksichtigen. Insgesamt fehlen in Universe einige Begründungen für den Stillstand der Technik in einer Rubrik und den Fortschritten in anderen, aber zumindest bis zur Übernahme durch Disney war es halbwegs konsistent und wurde mit Ausnahme der Roboterarmee nicht an Bedürfnisse der Story angepasst.




Threshold schrieb:


> So richtig verstanden habe ich das aber trotzdem nicht.
> Es gab das Kontrollschiff in der Umlaufbahn.
> Wie kann aber ein einziges schiff alle Drohnen auf dem Planeten kontrollieren? Kommunikation kann man nur aufrecht erhalten, wenn nichts dazwischen ist.
> Und wieso sind die Drohnen nicht in der Lage selbstständig zu agieren? Sollte doch technisch kein Problem sein.



Es gab mehrer Mutterschiffe die als Relaisstationen dienen konnten. Und ich glaube es wurde auch kein einziger Kampf auf der Nachtseite des Planeten gezeigt, sodass man keine planetare Reichweite brauchte. Wie weit die technischen Möglichkeiten für autonome Kampfeinheiten in Star Wars reichen, ist unklar. Der leistungsfähigste Human-Androide ist C3PO und der taugt definitiv nicht zur Kriegsführung. /(Grievous ist ein Cyborg)
Umgekehrt gibt es in Star Wars selbst über interstellare Entfernungen eigentlich nie Kommunikationsprobleme. Die Entscheidung für eine Steuerung über einen zentralen Großrechner ist in-Universe also logisch. Nur hätte die Koordination von Hundertausenden Einheiten auch damit ein Problem sein sollen, wenn man Defizite in anderen IT-Bereichen bedenkt.


----------



## Mahoy (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 9: Finaler Trailer heute Nacht, Regisseur über das Serienende*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die KI war schon in den ersten Star Wars relativ weit entwickelt – C3PO, R2D2 sind KIs.



Das meine ich ja: Es ist einfach, künstliche/robotische Intelligenz einfach mal ins Setting zu pflanzen. "Maschinenmenschen" gab es bekanntlich schon Jahrzehnte früher in Literatur und Film.
Es ist eine ganz andere Sache, sich der dafür erforderlichen Technologien bewusst zu sein und einschätzen zu können/wollen, welche Auswirkungen diese auf andere Aspekte des Settings haben würden.

Im Regelfall geht dann das, was gehen muss und/oder cool rüberkommt: Astronavigation ist kein Problem, Roboter mit künstlicher Intelligenz auch nicht, automatisierte Schiffe und komplexe Sensorsysteme jedoch schon. Die braucht Star Wars aber auch nicht, da es keine Hard-SF ist, sondern eine Mischung aus Space Opera und Planetary Romance.


----------

